# 老师把艾米莉画的画儿贴在<了>教室的墙上。



## WildeJoyce

大家好，

读一本书时，我看不懂了这个句子：“老师把艾米莉画的画儿贴在了教室的墙上。“ 了字为什么在字后放着，而不贴字后放着？

谢谢！


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

说出了事实
看到了问题
砍倒了大树
……
类似结构“了”字位置都不在动词后面，而在动补结构后面。

另外


WildeJoyce said:


> 我看不懂了这个句子


这里“了”字不应该使用。肯定结构“看懂了这个句子”，否定结构应该是“看不懂这个句子”，不能加“了”。


----------



## WildeJoyce

啊，谢谢你纠正我的句子。但是，如果“了”字位置动补结构后面，句子就为什么不是：“老师把艾米莉画的画儿贴在教室的墙上了”？ 看起来整个位置短语都是动补结构的一部分。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

呃呃呃……非常好的问题，超出了我的能力……我去知乎上问一下……

不过可以肯定的是：
贴在了墙上  
贴在墙上了
这幅画已经贴在墙上了 maybe ok?
这幅画已经贴在了墙上


----------



## WildeJoyce

谢谢，如果你知道答案，请告诉我！


----------



## Lin-Lin

《现代汉语词典》（第七版）第788页上说“了”用在句子末尾或句中停顿的地方可以表示已经出现的某种情况。
个人认为可以用在句末的，但句子的含义或者说它强调的内容会发生变化。“ 老师把艾米莉画的画儿贴在教室的墙上了，所以艾米莉没能把它带回家。”


----------



## WildeJoyce

那么关于这个句子，把“了”放在”在“后面其实是表示完成的”了” ，把“了”放在句尾其实是情态的“了”。另外，表示完成的“了”在"在”后面放着是因为“贴在”是 整个动补结构，就像“算错”或者“吹倒“，而”教室的墙上“是对另一个补语的补语。 我对吗？


----------



## 2PieRad

据我所看：
老师把她的画贴在了墙上。强调【墙上】~has been pasted on _the wall_.
老师把她的画贴在墙上了。强调老师完成这个【贴】的动作 ~the teacher (already) pasted it on the wall.

举另外个例子：
”哇！奶奶，您眼睛长得这么大，鼻子长得这么长，牙齿这么尖，脸怎么长得这么丑!" 
【。。。】大灰狼一下子扑过去，一口把小红帽吞进了肚子里。
【。。。】大灰狼一下子扑过去，一口把小红帽吞进肚子里。
【。。。】大灰狼一下子扑过去，一口把小红帽吞进肚子里了。

过一段时间， 路过的猎人询问老年人的下落， 大灰狼给他解释：臭孙女儿说我脸长得丑，所以我把老太婆和那小子一起
-吞进我肚子里了。（_已经_吞进去了。她们两没救了。）
-吞进了我肚子里。（你没听错。两人正在我_肚子里_消化呢。）

But seriously, it's like splitting hairs into individual protein strands.


----------



## tinsh

English habit: pasteD the painting on the wall(贴了画在墙上)
Chinese habit: 把画贴在了墙上（with the painting paste-onED the wall）


----------



## WildeJoyce

谢谢大家，我认为我了解完成的“了”和情态的“了”之间的不同。我不完全了解的是为什么完成的“了”在这句话中“在”字后面放着，因此我希望有人确认这是否正确： 完成的“了” 在 “在”字后面放着是因为“贴在”是整个动补结构，就像“算错”或者“吹倒”，而“教室的墙上”是对另一个补语的补语。

如果这个说法是正确的，那么我想我现在明白了，否则仍然不明白。


----------



## tinsh

我为你找到了答案。
“在”是介词。
介词的语法特征之一：“在，向，于，到，给，自”等可以直接附着在动词或其他词语后边，构成一个整体，相当于一个动词。如“落在我身上”、“奔向二十一世纪”。
所以，“贴在了墙上”就是动词（贴在）+时态助词（了）+名词（墙上）结构。


----------



## tinsh

WildeJoyce said:


> 谢谢大家，我认为我了解完成的“了”和情态的“了”之间的不同。我不完全了解的是为什么完成的“了”在这句话中“在”字后面放着，因此我希望有人确认这是否正确： 完成的“了” 在 “在”字后面放着是因为“贴在”是整个动补结构，就像“算错”或者“吹倒”，而“教室的墙上”是对另一个补语的补语。
> 
> 如果这个说法是正确的，那么我想我现在明白了，否则仍然不明白。


“贴在”与“算错”和“吹倒”不同。前者是动词+介词，后者是动词+形容词。当然，它们都是可以看成一个整体，作为一个动词使用的。


----------



## WildeJoyce

谢谢tinsh，这个解释肯定帮助我理解。


----------



## Skatinginbc

了1.  Aspect particle (動態助詞): to indicate the completion of an action (表示動作完成) 
藥*吞*了 + 藥*進*了肚子裡 = 藥*吞*(main verb)*進*(coverb)*了*肚子裡
錢*寄*了 + 錢*給*了你 = 錢*寄*(main verb)*給*(coverb)*了*你
火車*開*了 + 火車*到*了終點站 = 火車*開*(main verb)*到*(coverb)*了*終點站
花*落*了 + 花*在*肩上 = 花*落*(main verb)*在*(coverb)*了*肩上
畫*貼*了 + 畫*在*牆上 = 畫*貼*(main verb)*在*(coverb)*了*牆上

了2. Modal particle (語氣助詞): to indicate the occurrence of a situation (表示情況發生) 
藥*吞*了 + 藥*進*肚子裡了 = 藥*吞進*肚子裡*了*
錢*寄*了 + 錢*給*你了 = 錢*寄給*你*了*
火車*開*了 + 火車*到*終點站了 = 火車*開到*終點站*了*
花*落*了 + 花*在*肩上了 = 花*落在*肩上*了*
畫*貼*了 + 畫*在*牆上了 = 畫*貼在*牆上*了*


Erebos12345 said:


> 画贴在了墙上。强调【墙上】~has been pasted on _the wall_.
> 画贴在墙上了。强调【贴】的动作 ~the teacher (already) pasted it on the wall.



我吃了*飯* (菜還沒吃) vs. 我*吃*飯了 (不再絕食).


----------



## WildeJoyce

非常感谢你Skatinginbc，因为你用coverb词，所以我认为我理解一般概念了。包括动词后的coverb和动态的“了”的句子，“了”永远在coverb后放着。


----------

